# 1911 .45 stovepipes last round, help.....



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 21, 2007)

Springfield 1911.  And over half the time on the last round of any magazine it will not eject the brass completely and usually results in a stovepipe/stuck shell.  

I've attempted to adjust the extractor by bending it to grab the case harder.  Hoping someone knows what exactly to do or knows how to adjust extractors.  I'm just guessing.  

Thanks.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Mar 21, 2007)

Is it happening with every mag or just one......what type of mags are you using and what model 1911?


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 21, 2007)

it's a 1911-A1, PX9109LP, in the "loaded" line from Springfield.  It's more toward the entry level in that line of 1911's.  

The result and amount of stovepipes is consistent regardless of mag's.  In the hopes of that being the easy fix, I tried mag's from my Colt Gov't Model 80, 7 round mag's, 8 rounders, one's I keep loaded, one's I never keep loaded, one from a new Springfield I borrowed from a fellow shooter at the range.  

Result consistency stayed the same from freshly clean to average range-day dirty.  It never gets too dirty.  

Also, it did seem to improve from removing and bending the extractor a bit.  I'm just hoping someone knows exactly how to adjust it so I don't go broke or wear out the barrel in testing.  

It seems like that last round just doesn't get enough of a kick to be thrown out by the ejector.  One guy theorized that the followed rounds were getting helped out by the next round going up the ramp into the chamber.   So, that last one just isn't helped.  All I can think (with limited knowledge) is that if the extractor was holding a bit harder, the round would leverage harder and be kicked harder by the ejector.  

And yes, it does happen less with high-test or defense ammo, but it still happens and the cost would be a killer if I had to shoot that kinda stuff all the time.  

Boy, some dilemma huh?


----------



## Climber (Mar 21, 2007)

http://yarchive.net/gun/pistol/1911_extractor_tension.html

http://www.m1911.org/technic2.htm


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 21, 2007)

cool, dang ole internets, it's full of all types of info, thanks for the link, climber.

Chuck, are you familiar with this firsthand?


----------



## frankwright (Mar 21, 2007)

I have that same 1911 and I have had two stovepipes (Failure to Eject FTE) in about 4000 rounds so I would say you have a problem.

try adjusting the extractor per the instructions on the web and if that fails buy a better extractor. Most like the Wilson "bullet proof" but there are other good ones.
I found this on an internet search and I also believe this is the answer to your problems.

Your extractor need adjusted. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

PROBLEM: BUT NOW, Occasionally, the last empty case will extract, but then get caught in the slide (like a stove pipe), or most often the empty case will get pushed back and lodged in the empty mag lips....the slide locks back every time with the slide lock as its supposed to. Sometimes I can just drop the mag and clear it, but sometimes the rim of the case is wedged into the rear of the mag and I have to use a cleaning rod to pry it out.

Usually, the mouth of the case is bent as well from being caught by the slide...

...ONLY HAPPENS ON LAST EMPTY CASE AFTER IT IS EXTRACTED FROM THE CHAMBER.... and not on every mag.


Your problem is caused by the last round falling off the extractor, the rounds in the mag keep the fired case in position to hit the ejector, the last round doesn't enjoy this and stove pipes. Strip the slide and slide a case under the extractor and center it on the breach face, look down the muzzle end and move the case down slightly (I do it with the barrel in the slide and when you move the barrel out of battery the round will be in the position for ejection) you'll find it falls off, (not held in position). Pull the extractor and stick the back end into the extractor hole in the slide, slip a 3/8" box end wrench over the protruding extractor and bend it slightly until it holds a loaded round against the breach face while shaking the slide, loose is better than too tight, it doesn't take much.
If the problem re occurs later, replace the extractor with one that will hold it's tension. EGW makes a good one.
Read your fired brass for extractor marks, you might want to polish and relive the head, but that's another story.

Cheers, Curt
Briggs Custom Gunworks


----------



## Dub (Mar 22, 2007)

Great post...super information.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 22, 2007)

thanks again everybody,

thanks frank,

that describes exactly what happens.  hopefully now i can tame this tiger and enjoy some shooting.


----------



## Chuck Martin (Mar 23, 2007)

I've seen your problem, usually if it's not the mag it's the extractor and if it's the extractor it's usually a low end product. I understand it's a Springfield although one of the lower end ones. Unless you have a good bit of experience with tweeking, especially if you are using this gun for personal defence, I would recommend that you have a new extractor installed by a good gunsmith. I am a 1911 guy and have used them operationally for 28 years and most often you need to tune then up before they operate like you need them too, even top end models. Take it to a good gunsmith and have him upgrade your stock small end parts and I think you'll find it's worth the investment.


----------



## Bulldawg76 (Mar 23, 2007)

..........i've been wanting to take it to a gunsmith for that reason and for some sightwork.  do you know of a good gunsmith that doesn't have a 6mo-year waiting list?  that's been the catch, i've been pointed to a couple of guys and they had really long waiting lists.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Apr 19, 2007)

Yeah I have had that happen to one of my really annoying, but I only shoot high grade ammo so it doesnt happen often, have you tried shooting higher grain ammo?


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Bulldawg, if this was a brand new pistol, did you try contacting Springfield about it? I havent heard about thier customer service, but if this was a new 1911 and having a problem, they might just have you ship it back and they shold fix it for you under warranty??? 
Just a thought I had, since my husbands 1911 is goin back to the RIA factory for an extractor problem. 
Hope ya got it all worked out though!!!
Nic


----------

